# Tackle Twill that has stitch look without sewing



## jlouie41 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi everyone!

So I have researched a lot about this topic. Here is my situation: I am very interested in making some jerseys for myself. I want them to look like they are stitched on (similar to SimStitch). I have a Roland gx-24 a heat press. Also I do NOT want to sew it on myself as I am not that crafting with a sewing machine and do not have one. So questions is:

How would i go about trying to achieve the stitch appearance in house without buying it from a vendor? How do they make the stitch look? 

I would like to try to do this myself so I do not have to buy it from them or am I out of luck and it is a secret? lol..hahaha. Hopefully I am not out of luck. But if someone could help me out with this, it would be greatly appreciated. I have been trying to figure out how Stahls creates the Stitch look with the tackle twill to heat press onto a jersey. I have also seen Josh Ellsworth video on how to do the adhesive vinyl over the twill, but I would prefer it to have a stitch/sewn appearance.

Thank you all for future responses!


----------



## royalpar1 (Apr 30, 2009)

jlouie41 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I have researched a lot about this topic. Here is my situation: I am very interested in making some jerseys for myself. I want them to look like they are stitched on (similar to SimStitch). I have a Roland gx-24 a heat press. Also I do NOT want to sew it on myself as I am not that crafting with a sewing machine and do not have one. So questions is:
> 
> ...


Stahls has all the answers and will help you in the process. they are the grand daddie off this kind of embellishment


----------



## SimpleSue (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, I am pretty crafty and to make the stitches, you are going to make a line of small rectanges and you have the stitching without the sewing machine. I hope this helps.


----------



## SimpleSue (Jun 19, 2010)

I forgot the rectangles are going to be long and skinny.


----------



## jlouie41 (Dec 9, 2009)

royalpar1 said:


> Stahls has all the answers and will help you in the process. they are the grand daddie off this kind of embellishment



So if I actually call them up, would they actually tell me how to make their stitch appearance? I would find that odd, since they are trying to sell this type of item. 

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## jlouie41 (Dec 9, 2009)

SimpleSue said:


> Hi, I am pretty crafty and to make the stitches, you are going to make a line of small rectanges and you have the stitching without the sewing machine. I hope this helps.


I am not sure what you mean by making a line of small rectangles. Do you mean to say make it when you cut the tackle twill? or do you mean to say you have to hand sew the twill? I prefer not stitching/sewing anything. I would like to get the "stitch look" and only heat press and cut. Thank you though for the help!


----------



## crowflower (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone has a video (too busy to look it up now) of how to cut the twill letters/numbers and a corresponding vinyl outline that is pressed over the twill adhering it to the garment and giving it the sewn on look minus the sewing. Hopefully another member might know who made it (maybe Stahl's?)


----------



## jlouie41 (Dec 9, 2009)

crowflower said:


> Someone has a video (too busy to look it up now) of how to cut the twill letters/numbers and a corresponding vinyl outline that is pressed over the twill adhering it to the garment and giving it the sewn on look minus the sewing. Hopefully another member might know who made it (maybe Stahl's?)


Hi,

I have seen the video before. It is by Josh Ellsworth. The video shows the use of tackle twill, but I would like the appearance of stitching. It is missing that part. The twill shows the embroidered look. I want to show the stitching of like an authentic jersey. Thank you.


----------



## royalpar1 (Apr 30, 2009)

jlouie41 said:


> So if I actually call them up, would they actually tell me how to make their stitch appearance? I would find that odd, since they are trying to sell this type of item.
> 
> Thank you for the responses.


Actually, they would help you as you will never get the professional look and feel that they have. It is not expensive for you to buy the precut sewn look, so why would you look to make something that you can buy and heat press with a professional look ?


----------



## jlouie41 (Dec 9, 2009)

royalpar1 said:


> Actually, they would help you as you will never get the professional look and feel that they have. It is not expensive for you to buy the precut sewn look, so why would you look to make something that you can buy and heat press with a professional look ?


Hi,

The reason why I want to make my own is because I would like to make custom lettering or possibly create my own designs that have instead of sending my designs out to someone to see if they could possibly do the design.


----------



## SimpleSue (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry, I don't understand what you are talking about. Sorry I can't help you.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

So you want to use tackle twill, cut it out, and then heat apply to an item and not finish the edge with actual stitching but have the appearance of stitching? Buy an inexpensive sewing machine and learn to use the zig zag stitch. After about one design, you will change your mind. That is how it used to be done and may still be done that way. Most use an embroidery machine. Even if you used a laser which seals the edge to cut out the twill, you still would not have the edge finish you are looking for.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The Sim Stitch look is achieved with a laser cutting machine. You will not be able to do this with a regular blade cutting machine.


----------



## royalpar1 (Apr 30, 2009)

You know you could also buy all the parts and build your own house, or car, and have it special, but at the end of the day, why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually have this same need...because the fonts are very limited with SimStitch and other similar perma-twill pre-cut letters/numbers. I'd love to be able to buy Stahls ballpark poly letters and apply them somehow without stitching.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm all about a quality product with a decent cost and a good profit. The Sim-Stitch fits that bill for me. I do embroider, but these are so darn convenient to use and with so many colors to choose from I'm just not going to do it for hoodies etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

So is there any way anyone has found to heat press twill to a shirt without fraying or the adhesive not holding up? The simstitch options are pretty limited.


----------



## pianopop6 (Sep 2, 2011)

what if I used hem tape like this:

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd48914


----------

